# MK1 Rabbit Speedo and ODO stopped working



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Today I was going down the road and my speedometer and odometer and trip odometer stopped working at the same time. The speedometer has been a little bouncy but it at least told the correct speed. Now im not sure if it is a speed sensor or something like that. Id like to fix the problem ASAP so that the mileage is correct on the car The fuel gauge, water temp, and fuel gauge still work. 1984 Rabbit Diesel L w/ a 4 speed manual. THANKS ! 

:wave:


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

ok, so half the time when I start the car the speedo, odo, trip odo works and quits after a few minutes and sometimes it doesnt work at all. Maybe few teeth are missing on the plastic speedo cable gear ? Is this a common problem? 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## redsurfsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Any luck on this? I have an 81 where with only idiot lights working ... if even all of them do. No speedo, odo, clock or gas.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

no luck yet. Its not my dd so I havent dropped everything to diagnose it. Its my first mk1 so im hesitant to start taking paneling off. I wish there was a good mk1 DIY section like there is for the mk4s on myturbodiesel.com 

:wave: Help People ! :wave:


----------



## redsurfsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll be ripping mine apart. No where near a dd yet but i also cant get it registered/inspected with out them. Plus I have nothing to loose. :what:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

DDD: 
since you have a diesel, no OXS counter box to break - and, only one speedo cable, too. 
Just get a new cable. And the cable gasket (seals it to the trans.) 
If you want to check the gear, that's not hard. Only one screw securing it to the trans....  
(not a bad idea to just get a new gear for your new cable - it's not uncommon to break the old gear when transferring it to the new cable.) 


redsurf: 
sounds like you not only have a broken cable, but also some electrical issues. Check power & ground at the cluster to start (along with replacing your speedo cable.)


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks :thumbup: Will check it out soon


----------



## redsurfsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Cup. Parts are in the mail then all I'll need is a nice weekend.


----------



## redsurfsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

wouldnt happen to know the size if the bolt that is supposed to hold the speedo cable in the transaxle area would ya? low an behold .... mine wasn't there


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

redsurfsnow said:


> wouldnt happen to know the size if the bolt that is supposed to hold the speedo cable in the transaxle area would ya? low an behold .... mine wasn't there


 I believe the one that is in mine is a phillips head, not sure of the actual bolt/thread size.


----------



## redsurfsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

FYI ... M6x100 seemed to do the trick. Was able to pick up a hex head at the local hardware store. As for length ... stuck the screw driver in and when a tad shorter to make sure it wouldn't bottom out.


----------

